# Lowering speeds



## confused (May 7, 2005)

Im new to video card overclocking. whan i run ati tool 0.0.23 my core and memory get slower. "Find max" is lowering the speed of my 9800 pro. 

Is this normal anh how long should i run the test??

-confused   


Here is my system

AMD athalon 2500+
dfi mainboard nfII4-AL
nforce 2 chipset
1 512 strip of 333mhz RAM
nforce audio
ATI 9800 pro
Xdreamer 2 case with included power supply

Any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## Marholl (May 7, 2005)

let it test over nigth and se what hapend


----------



## confused (May 7, 2005)

Im not sure if thats a good idea. i read that one persons card kept over clocking untill he got scared and stoped the test. 650 core or something like that.


----------



## gR3iF (May 8, 2005)

dont let it run.
can u look up or even look if youre cooler can handel the speeds i know one that has an 9800pro from msi but in original its an xxl from medion and this card is so warm that atitool keeps downcklocking this card so look for youre cooling solution maybe buy a better one


----------



## confused (May 8, 2005)

the card is an ati not from another manufacturer. but you think heat is the problem?? i will have to look into a cooler.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 8, 2005)

Does the speed increase at all before it gets lowered?


----------



## confused (May 9, 2005)

yes it increases about 4mhz before it starts lowering. the ram is the same. It raises about 4 and then just keeps lowering, well bellow default speeds


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 10, 2005)

Seems to me like your card has already been pretty much maxed out -the speeds sometime do tend to get lower if they are very aggressive already. Who is your card actually made by. If its a Geube they overclock their cards and tweak them before they sell them, so they often have got little overclocking potential as they are already as high as thye can go.


----------



## confused (May 10, 2005)

The Card is made by ATI and is not pre overclocked. im going to look into other ways to cool my system. does anyone know any good websites giving advice on cooling solutions.

i already have 
-one fan on top of my case exhuasting up
-one fan on the side of my case parallel to the cpu fan
-two fans on the front bottom of my case.
- the fan on the 9800 pro.

what else can i do?

yesterday i was playing doom 3 and overclocked my amd2500+ by 300mhz and overheated my system to the point of it shutting down. I left my video card on factory presets and got artifacts galore.


I can do the same with farcry and have no adverse affects.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/content/145/2/ This is a picture of what my case looks like.


----------



## confused (May 11, 2005)

i've added a drive bay fan and moved around the fans in my tower. now it will overclock a bit.

stock core-378
        mem- 338

oc     core-388
        mem- 366

is this an ok result, or is there no point in bothering with overclocking. im not interested in benchmark numbers. i want performance boosts while gaming.

what do you think?


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2005)

hm the cooler the better u know?
i have had an arctic cooling tc my barton 2800+ reached with it 177 fsb with a new one it reached 192fsb
so u know?


----------

